# Injury Dx with no know Injury what E code ?



## Karen Powell (Jul 11, 2012)

How should you code the following?

Pt comes into ER complaining of lower back pain with no known injury. The doctor's final dx is lumbar sprain. 

For the E code would I just use the E9289 (Unspecified environmental and accidental causes) or would I just leave off the E code ?

Thanks for the help !


----------



## WANDERSON (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi Karen, when I was working for an Urgent Care facility I used the E928.9 when I didn't know the specifics of the injury.  I think that would be a good choice.


----------

